# DOSBOX



## vinyard (30. September 2013)

wie bekomme ich dosbox emulierte games als vollbild??
sie öffnen sich immer nur im kleinen fenster!
MFG VINNY


----------



## Hiazu (30. September 2013)

schonmal mit Alt + Enter versucht?


----------



## vinyard (30. September 2013)

ja geht leider nicht und maus geht auch nicht in den games also den mauszeiger habe ich aber kann mit der maus nicht steuern


----------



## Hiazu (30. September 2013)

stell mal in der dosbox.conf auf Fullscreen: Dosbox.conf - DOSBoxWiki


----------



## bofferbrauer (30. September 2013)

vinyard schrieb:


> ...maus geht auch nicht in den games also den mauszeiger habe ich aber kann mit der maus nicht steuern


 
Kannst du das mal bisschen näher erklären? Komme da nicht mehr mit, geht die Maus oder geht sie nicht?


----------



## PCGH_Phil (5. Oktober 2013)

Hi, wir haben einen Artikel hier auf der Seite (einer meiner ersten, deswegen sieht er etwas crappy aus ).

Das mit der Maus ist allerdings seltsam. Das klingt, als wärst du im falschen Tab. Hast du mal versucht mit "ALT+Tab" in das Fenster zu wechseln?
Ansonsten kannst du es mal mit einer grafischen Oberfläche versuchen, viele kommen damit besser zurecht. z.B.: Dos Box Game Launcher


----------

